# Recessive red with white



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

So i read that recessive red with white isn't really understood. I really like the look of it. I want to get a study line that look like red prints.

This is a bird which a friend bred from two black mottle tipplers i believe, might have been prints. All his mottles are almost fully white wings.
(his loft, his bird)









He gave me the offspring which is here









I just picked up this bird, and its matted up with a print. This bird is very similar to the first one, lighter red and alittle more mottling, but still very white.









Here is another mottle which i picked up which is mainly red. I also have another one of these with a bit less white.
*cant remember what this was*



So how should i go about trying to get more birds like the 1st and 3rd? Since i already have RR on white, and white on RR should it be easy to get more. Im looking for a bird with a rich red head, with good coverage, with red flights and tail, and if possible solid white wings, or at least very limiting mottling.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not relevant but could not resist posting these


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thats a nice looking bird, what breed is that? tippler? Is that red or a brown? Would like a full head like that. But would like it to stop at the neck and pick up at the tail, want a white rump also and of course red flights. Ugh I wish my friend didnt love that bird in the first picture so much, tried hard to get it. It would really help with this. the offspring looks more classic grizzle.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice looking birds with wonderful colors and funny shots (the chickens also are very nice)


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

They are called Magpies


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

So you want nun markings? colored head, colored flights (white wingshield), colored tail

The magpie is recessive red.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yes, pretty much the nun look, maybe some white mixed in on the head though. More of a print with a colorful head

Print: In any color should be full tipped with its specific color on all primaries, secondaries and tail feathers. May have a self or barred tail. Flecking, grizzling, ticking is allowed on the head, neck, and breast. The wing shields, back, rump, and belly should be white, free of any color for purposes of color points.


----------

